# Living off rentals in UK



## brockied (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi There,
I have a question which someone might be able to answer. My Mum and step dad would like to live in Spain and would have 4 property's which they would be renting out in the UK for income. In the family group there will be the Nan's pension also of 800 so in total 2600 to live off. Would the son being 32 and the daughter 24 be able to live with them and live off the money as dependants? 

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brockied said:


> Hi There,
> I have a question which someone might be able to answer. My Mum and step dad would like to live in Spain and would have 4 property's which they would be renting out in the UK for income. In the family group there will be the Nan's pension also of 800 so in total 2600 to live off. Would the son being 32 and the daughter 24 be able to live with them and live off the money as dependants?
> 
> Thanks


Are you asking if it's enough to live on, or if they could register as dependants?

If the former then yes it's enough to live on - if the latter, then a 32 & 24 year old would have to register in their own right with private healthcare & funds/income shown in a bank account in their name


----------



## brockied (Sep 14, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Are you asking if it's enough to live on, or if they could register as dependants?
> 
> If the former then yes it's enough to live on - if the latter, then a 32 & 24 year old would have to register in their own right with private healthcare & funds/income shown in a bank account in their name


Thanks for your reply, would the 32 and 24 year old be allowed to stay in the country with parents if they had a sufficient amount of money in their saving accounts but with no income initially ?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Why are they still living with their parents at that age? If they require care it's a different story


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brockied said:


> Thanks for your reply, would the 32 and 24 year old be allowed to stay in the country with parents if they had a sufficient amount of money in their saving accounts but with no income initially ?


The govt. doesn't especially care where the money is from, as long as they are supported / can support themselves financially, and have healthcare provision in place.

They won't be thrown out for not working, as long as they aren't a drain on the country's resources. Which they can't be anyway, since the meagre 'benefits' which exist are dependent on having worked here in the first place.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Why are they still living with their parents at that age? If they require care it's a different story


That's neither here nor there, none of our business, & makes no difference at all to any replies we can give.

Unless they are in receipt of some kind of transferable benefit in the UK.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Two points Xabi as its an open forum available for any comment within forum rules it's very much ok to do so

Secondly if either the children or their parents are needing care it is very relevant


----------



## brockied (Sep 14, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Why are they still living with their parents at that age? If they require care it's a different story


They don't live with parents in the UK they have their own flat and have jobs but just finding out if its possible for them to come live with the parents in Spain to start a new life, though this would mean leaving their jobs in the UK for this to happen.


----------



## brockied (Sep 14, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> The govt. doesn't especially care where the money is from, as long as they are supported / can support themselves financially, and have healthcare provision in place.
> 
> They won't be thrown out for not working, as long as they aren't a drain on the country's resources. Which they can't be anyway, since the meagre 'benefits' which exist are dependent on having worked here in the first place.


Thank you xabiachica this is just what I needed to know. The son works self employed as a Computer Technician in the UK so maybe once settled he can do the same in Spain and even remote work, they both would like to continue to work. 

Many thanks to everyone else also for replying.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brockied said:


> They don't live with parents in the UK they have their own flat and have jobs but just finding out if its possible for them to come live with the parents in Spain to start a new life, though this would mean leaving their jobs in the UK for this to happen.


Yes they can. 

However..... unemployment in Spain is about 3x that of the UK, so if I were them, with decent jobs n the UK, I would think long & hard before throwing it away on a 'new life' possibly without work - for a very long time, if not forever.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

brockied said:


> They don't live with parents in the UK they have their own flat and have jobs but just finding out if its possible for them to come live with the parents in Spain to start a new life, though this would mean leaving their jobs in the UK for this to happen.



Got you now. All the very best for your future plans


----------



## brockied (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you Rabbitcat


----------



## brockied (Sep 14, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Yes they can.
> 
> However..... unemployment in Spain is about 3x that of the UK, so if I were them, with decent jobs n the UK, I would think long & hard before throwing it away on a 'new life' possibly without work - for a very long time, if not forever.


Thanks, yeah is something to really think of hard I think.


----------

